# AUX in for pre 09/02 Business CD units



## ARB (Sep 25, 2006)

​Now don't kill me - this is my first post. And I know this topic has come up a lot.

But I want to nail it. Once and for all. And then I'll shut up.

*What I want*
What I want is to hook up an aux in for my various ipoddy type things.
Don't want full integration or any fancy stuff.
...and yes, I know the Dice unit has both options and is very good. And of course that will be my fallback should all else fail.
... I also know the blitzsafe solution is an option. Thanks to Tom from eas for this input.

But I can't see the point in running a lead from the trunk to the front, when the preinstall wiring already MUST run from the HU to the trunk!

I've spent many hours searching all around this excellent forum and wider on the web plus conversations with BMW in the UK about this.

*My set up*
I've got a business cd head unit on a late UK spec 2001 330Ci which has:
1. The mode button
2. The frontloading CD player
3. The rear connector that looks like this
4. One factory lead connected to the bottom left rear socket (as you look at the rear of the HU (don't know what this does - has no effect when I take it out)
5. No multichanger in the trunk/boot (although haven't checked to see if the multichanger wiring is there behind the carpet)

*BMW Stock aux lead doesn't work*
When I hook up the bmw stock aux lead (3.5mm stereo jack socket-to-10 pin grey connector) to the remaining socket on the back of the HU I get the usual problem of AUX not appearing when I press mode. It never has.
Now, of course, we all know this is because this lead only works with post 09/02 HUs

*So - to my questions to nail this once and for all:*
Could any of you fine people confirm the following:

1. The fact that this stock lead doesn't work ...Is it a head unit software issue or a hardware issue, i.e. the wiring just isn't in place inside the HU
- If hardware then fair enough, I'm not going to open up the head unit.
- If software, can it be upgraded?

2. If a hardware issue - is it the case that NONE of the pins on that spare connector are enabled, or just a different configuration - i.e. could swapping pins on the grey connector from the stock aux lead work?

3. If a hardware issue - what is that spare port for?

4. The connector and lead I mention in (4.) above - is this the factory cabling 'ready installed' for a rear multichanger?
- If so, then there MUST be a line-in from the rear changer, right?
- So... it then follows that if I swap some pins around from the BMW stock aux lead according to the pin out diagram to be line in (L,R,GND) It'll be effectively become an line-in for aux.

*So in other words, if the spare port on the rear of the headunit is dormant, can I hijack the CD changer port next to it on the headunit and make it an aux in?​*
Sorry to go on - but it really bugs me when I can't make stuff work. I'm sure you understand.

Love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Benihana (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't have much experience in this, but I'll try to help.

I just installed the AUX in in my car, which is a Model Year 2004. From everything I understand, you have the exact same hardware set up that I did - it looks like you have already installed the AUX IN kit and hooked it up into your head unit. Is this correct?

I thought about this before when I installed it. Until I plugged it in, I didn't get an AUX option when I clicked through mode. This leads me to believe it is a software issue - when the head unit detects that there is a new connection, it allows the aux feature to be used. I believe this because as far as I know, this kind of hardware isn't self aware, and can't detect when a change has been made without some kind of software.

I have limited knowledge in electrical engineering, I'm more on the software side, but intuitively, it seems like a software issue. If it was me, I would pursue the software road before I started swapping pins around.

Sorry I'm not more knowledgable about this. Post an update if you ever get it figured out.


----------



## sevillapower (Jun 1, 2007)

*Same problem here did u find a solution*

Hi Im here in Dublin Ireland
And I got the same problem that you have 
I have the same stuff but mine is tape in the front and I have cd charger
but I have the 2 conectors and the aux never show whe I press the MODE button
my car is 2002.

Did you fine a solution in the software....

Please let my know

Manuel

[email protected]


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have the same issue.
I guess you can't use the aux cable.


----------



## epotato (Feb 13, 2008)

*same issue!*

Hi, i just installed my cable exactly as the directions say and i don't get the AUX option when i'm hitting the MODE button.

I bought my kit from hammersleybmw off ebay and they're offering no help at all.


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

epotato said:


> Hi, i just installed my cable exactly as the directions say and i don't get the AUX option when i'm hitting the MODE button.
> 
> I bought my kit from hammersleybmw off ebay and they're offering no help at all.


From what I understand, the cable should work in your 2002. I think I got mine from European Auto Source. I have been meaning to call them, but haven't gotten around to it. I will post what they tell me.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shroomer said:


> From what I understand, the cable should work in your 2002. I think I got mine from European Auto Source. I have been meaning to call them, but haven't gotten around to it. I will post what they tell me.


The radio will need to be a 9/2002 production date in order to have AUX support.


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> The radio will need to be a 9/2002 production date in order to have AUX support.


Wow! That was quick.
I ordered a head unit that had mp3 capability (from EAS). Since these head units came out after 2002 (if I am not mistaken) I figured they would support the aux. Do they? Or does the car have to be post 9/2002?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shroomer said:


> Wow! That was quick.
> I ordered a head unit that had mp3 capability (from EAS). Since these head units came out after 2002 (if I am not mistaken) I figured they would support the aux. Do they? Or does the car have to be post 9/2002?
> Thanks for your help!


MP3 HUs are post 9/2004 manufacture date - they have AUX support.


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> MP3 HUs are post 9/2004 manufacture date - they have AUX support.


I hooked up the aux and it doesn't work. I pressed the mode button several times and it never goes to 'aux'. Am I missing something?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shroomer said:


> I hooked up the aux and it doesn't work. I pressed the mode button several times and it never goes to 'aux'. Am I missing something?


Are you using the BMW AUX or homemade?


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you using the BMW AUX or homemade?


BMW input installation kit e46 PN: 82 11 0 149 389


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shroomer said:


> BMW input installation kit e46 PN: 82 11 0 149 389


This should work, can I see a picture of your connection?


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> This should work, can I see a picture of your connection?


After I connected everything and it didn't work, I disconnected it. The cable is sitting in a drawer next to me. 
I plugged it into the 2nd input. I pushed down the wire harness thingy behind the unit. Everything worked fine, except for the aux. So I know I hooked up everything ok. Should I try again?
There is no 'trick' to doing this right? You just plug in the cable into the back of the unit and press mode until it hits 'aux'.
Is there some setting I need to adjust on my head unit?
The Kenwood in my Saturn required me to turn on the 'aux' in the menu for it to work.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shroomer said:


> After I connected everything and it didn't work, I disconnected it. The cable is sitting in a drawer next to me.
> I plugged it into the 2nd input. I pushed down the wire harness thingy behind the unit. Everything worked fine, except for the aux. So I know I hooked up everything ok. Should I try again?
> There is no 'trick' to doing this right? You just plug in the cable into the back of the unit and press mode until it hits 'aux'.
> Is there some setting I need to adjust on my head unit?
> The Kenwood in my Saturn required me to turn on the 'aux' in the menu for it to work.


Plugging in the AUX should be all you need. There may be an issue with the radio itself.


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Plugging in the AUX should be all you need. There may be an issue with the radio itself.


Can I send the radio back to you guys?
Order #55159


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

shroomer said:


> Can I send the radio back to you guys?


Are you referring to the radio or AUX? Can you submit your request via email with your full name and order number?


----------



## shroomer (Aug 22, 2007)

tom @ eas said:


> Are you referring to the radio or AUX? Can you submit your request via email with your full name and order number?


done. i sent it to you at [email protected]


----------



## epotato (Feb 13, 2008)

so if my HU was manufactured in Aug 2002, there is no hope - AUX support is just not available? what should i do to play my mp3 player without an FM transmitter?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

epotato said:


> so if my HU was manufactured in Aug 2002, there is no hope - AUX support is just not available? what should i do to play my mp3 player without an FM transmitter?


For pre 9/2002 vehicles, this AUX device will replace the CD Changer (if equipped):

*eas Auxiliary Audio Input*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_145&products_id=630


----------

